# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > General Emergency Preparedness >  Cabin broken into by thief!!!

## kx250kev

:Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad: 
I had a nice little stash of supplies at our cabin...until it was broken into and all stolen.  Lucily, I had my gun safe chained to a main beam, so no guns or ammo were stolen.  It really shattered my plans, but maybe this is a good lesson.  Money wise is was not that bad, but it has me rethinking the fully equiped cabin strategy.  If the SHTF, my cabin will probably be ransaked!  I'm now thinking "bug-in" at home would be a better strategy. 

P.s. I removed all the guns and ammo now because I belive the theives will be back with the proper tools to get that safe.  The'll be dissappoined when they open it. :Stick Out Tongue: 

I'm now thinking about "security" plans (but the cabin has no electricity).

Any ideas for security?  One of my thoughts is trail cams to capture them on camera.

----------


## trax

that's crappy news partner, but yeah they're out there. You have to look at how they got in I suppose and make it harder (of course if they want in bad enough.....) Thieves will generally go for the easiest target, so if you make it harder for a thief to get in, they might go somewhere else.Trail cams are good for after the fact, but once you've been ripped off, having their picture might not do you a lot of good. I'm imagining your pictures sitting on the bottom of a manila folder in some cop's desk....

----------


## tonester

man that really sucks im sorry. that was a smart idea chaining your safe to a beam. yah a trail cam would be a good idea since theres no electricity, are they expensive? or you can always booby trap the safe so when they move it or open it would explode! :Big Grin:  then you wouldnt have to worry about those thieves anymore haha

----------


## trax

You'd probably have to worry about their survivors bringing a wrongful death lawsuit against you, which is sad because it's so likely true.

----------


## Sourdough

It could have been worse......They could have shot you when you approached "THEIR" cabin. The old saying possession is 9/10 of the law.

My heart goes out to you as I deal with this regularly. My advise is forget about catching them. Even if caught, they would not do time, and it may not even go to trial.

There is 100 stories they can tell, they thought it was there buddies cabin. etc. You invited them, they were abused as children.

The cheapest thing is a large truck battery, with a small solar charger, attached to a small radio. Do not have a padlock on the outside of door, clearly no one home.

At this point I would leave the safe wide open. Check with your homeowners insurance co. you may have or want to get off premise's coverage. 

Remember if they get hurt, breaking into your safe, you are liable.

I have battery powered security cameras.

----------


## crashdive123

It's sad that somebody would do that, but yeah it happens.  If you decide not to abandon your plans of a stocked cabin you may want to consider storing your gear underground in the area, but not in the cabin.  Leaving the safe open probably a good idea (unless they want the safe too).  Although it may give you a great deal of pleasure to have some azzhat get injured in a booby trap, it would probably be short lived.....letigious society that we live in.

----------


## tonester

> Remember if they get hurt, breaking into your safe, you are liable.


man that sucks...

----------


## kx250kev

My luck they'll cut the main support beam and wreck the structure.  I think I'll undo the chain/beam thing.  I guess if you really want something to survive the looters/theives, I guess important things need to be hidden or burried.

----------


## Sourdough

kx250, not, I repeat "NOT" rubbing salt into the wound, but I am haunted by the exchange you and wareagle had, just this week.

----------


## kx250kev

> kx250, not, I repeat "NOT" rubbing salt into the wound, but I am haunted by the exchange you and wareagle had, just this week.


My last post was on 08-16-2008?  I'm confused to what post you are referring to? :Confused:

----------


## Ole WV Coot

Might as well suck it up. You can't do squat without getting into trouble yourself. On some of the back trails I roam on there are a few cabins and they all have a sign on the door that it's unlocked and feel free to use it, just leave it the way you found it and they ain't had any trouble with vandals, even leave a lawn mower and folks actually do cut the grass and leave it clean. I know this sounds like a fairy tale but I hope to crap in my mess kit if it ain't true.

----------


## crashdive123

I believe it.  Have heard similar stories.

----------


## rebel

> I believe it.  Have heard similar stories.


About Coot crapping in his mess kit? :Big Grin:

----------


## crashdive123

Hey if Coot says it, I believe it.

----------


## rebel

Just kidding Coot.  See Rick, another classic.

----------


## Rick

I'm sorry for your loss. I'm with Hopeak, leave the safe open. There is no point in them tearing up a $500(?) dollar safe with nothing inside. AND, see if there is some way to lock it open so a kid doesn't lock themselves inside.  I had a buddy that regularly locked his cash register. One night someone broke in and tore it up but finally got it open. I asked him how much he lost and he said $34.00 or something like that. I said, you let them tear up a $600 cash register for $34? Why didn't you leave the drawer open? 

As for your comments about bugging in: You just experienced what I and some others have been harping on all along. Bugging in is the best bet IF YOU CAN. If circumstances allow. Just like Hopeak said (he really is pretty smart), you wind up bugging out to someone else's cabin because they beat your to it or get shot in route. 

I'm glad they didn't get too deep in your pocket and hope the lesson was worth the cost. I would have been pretty upset, too.

----------


## Sourdough

> My last post was on 08-16-2008?  I'm confused to what post you are referring to?



Sorry, Old age bad memory.

----------


## trax

> On some of the back trails I roam on there are a few cabins and they all have a sign on the door that it's unlocked and feel free to use it, just leave it the way you found it and they ain't had any trouble with vandals, even leave a lawn mower and folks actually do cut the grass and leave it clean. I know this sounds like a fairy tale but I hope to crap in my mess kit if it ain't true.


When I was younger and living in the true north, no one ever locked a cabin back in the woods. The one line of thinking being, what if someone's in dire straits and needs to get in and you're not home to welcome them. The unspoken rule was leave it the way you found it, or a bit better. I've used strangers cabins and made a point of splitting and hauling in some extra firewood or leaving some food for the next guy as long as it was something that would keep, maybe some tea bags or a can of coffee. I don't think folks are that friendly anymore, probably because of a-holes like the one that hit your cabin, it's a shame. But I wanted to verify what Pop said, a) because it's true and b) because I don't want him to be having to crap in his mess kit. 

(Cuz I can just hear "son, clean this up for me will ya? uh uh I ain't lickin' that off my paw's)

----------


## RBB

> I had a nice little stash of supplies at our cabin...until it was broken into and all stolen.  Lucily, I had my gun safe chained to a main beam, so no guns or ammo were stolen.  It really shattered my plans, but maybe this is a good lesson.  Money wise is was not that bad, but it has me rethinking the fully equiped cabin strategy.  If the SHTF, my cabin will probably be ransaked!  I'm now thinking "bug-in" at home would be a better strategy. 
> 
> P.s. I removed all the guns and ammo now because I belive the theives will be back with the proper tools to get that safe.  The'll be dissappoined when they open it.
> 
> I'm now thinking about "security" plans (but the cabin has no electricity).
> 
> Any ideas for security?  One of my thoughts is trail cams to capture them on camera.


In the early 70s I built a cabin on the land where my mother was born.  With an eye to security (all the other cabins in our family are broken into regularly), I built the cabin in a stand of balsams, and never used the same trail twice to get there.  In 25 years - it was never broken into.  

A cousin of mine asked if he could use the cabin once in a while.  To show his gratitude (the idiot) he built a trail to the cabin so you could drive up in a 4X4.  Since that time, the cabin is broken into regular, and I can hardly keep a stove in the place - to say nothing of items like firearms, axes, or saws.

----------


## muddyredneck

not to make it worse but this type will probably burn the cabin when they find the guns gone get insurance and id file a police report about the stolen stuff for insurence purposes to late to tell know one and camp near cabin till they came back and cache them somewhere

----------


## backtobasics

> When I was younger and living in the true north, no one ever locked a cabin back in the woods. The one line of thinking being, what if someone's in dire straits and needs to get in and you're not home to welcome them. The unspoken rule was leave it the way you found it, or a bit better. I've used strangers cabins and made a point of splitting and hauling in some extra firewood or leaving some food for the next guy as long as it was something that would keep, maybe some tea bags or a can of coffee. I don't think folks are that friendly anymore, probably because of a-holes like the one that hit your cabin, it's a shame. But I wanted to verify what Pop said, a) because it's true and b) because I don't want him to be having to crap in his mess kit. 
> 
> (Cuz I can just hear "son, clean this up for me will ya? uh uh I ain't lickin' that off my paw's)


Yep, times have changed. I have been in need of shelter and used a strangers cabin and believe thats OK, but i never took anything or even left a mess. I was greatful that this person had such a wonderful place for me to stay. I just don't understand people sometimes. Most times, almost all the time.

----------


## Riverrat

Around here we had a lot of problems with camps being broke into, at least the ones that were locked. The ones that were left open, good supply of wood, directions to the shed where more wood was kept, and a log book for all to sign have very little trouble, and the wood box is almost always kept full. I have not even heard of them loosing any dishes.....

----------


## SARKY

Your cabin idea is sound, however instead of having the supplies open in the cabin, cache them either under the cabin or near it underground. I am assuming (something I don't like to do) that these are long term storage supplies so you won't need to go in once every 2 or 3 months and rotate them out. As long as you know where the cache is in relation to your cabin, no problem. This also precludes anyone from wanting your cabin for anything besides shelter. If done properly using water tight containers you could even store guns and ammo in these caches.

----------


## wareagle69

locking just makes for damage i live in cottage country and most of what i hear being taken are valuables like chains saws generaters ice augers quads and such do not hear much about food beind taken but maybe they just don't report it.
i would do as has been suggested if you are using for a bug out then stash supplies in underground cashes so they will be ther when needed
i have once again modified my plans i used to be a bug out guy the i read an article that i posted in tha an absolute must read thread and thus became a bug in type of guy but now i have allowed provissions for bugging out but hopefully i can stay bugged in for the first few months hopefully up to a year then if i have to bug out most of those who have bugged out already will have failed and gone leaving the counrty wide open again, problem with bugging out as was already said what happens if they get there before you then what?

----------


## Sourdough

Then you be Sierra-Oscar-Lima

----------


## crashdive123

Sailor Out of Luck? :Big Grin:

----------


## Rick

I'm glad you posted that. I thought it was some new kind of Alaskan Lima Bean.

----------


## Sourdough

You got it....Crash

----------


## crashdive123

.....and it certainly beats the heck out of Tango-Uniform or Delta-Romeo-Tango.

----------


## Stony

our cabins are all open, only dishes and a few stables in one,
the wood stoves need 3 people each to carry, all are still there after 10 years.
no problems so far, but expecting the worst every visit.

----------


## Dave Johns

A couple of you are bringing up a good point re: caching stores underground. I have been wondering what would be needed to safely store dry goods for longer periods of time. Any suggestions?  I have collected a couple food-grade 5gal buckets, have the good lids, pretty sure I will get the mylar bags, but what else needs to be done? If I take the time to bury it, and then come back a few months later to find that chipmunks have opened a restaurant, I will be annoyed.

----------


## catfish10101

Although I agree with your opinion of our society, quite frankly, I'm a bit worried about you after reading this post. LOL.

There are many camps in the bayous around here that are restricted to water acess only. Most of these are used as hunting camps during the season and for weekend vacations throughout the year. The owners are usually people who live just a few miles from the launches and can be at their camp in less than an hour of getting home from work. These camps are usually kept unlocked and the expensive stuff taken home. Up until about 10 years ago, it was very rare that anything was stolen from them. Most of the time, it was the camps that were locked that were the victims. The camps that were unlocked were always open to anyone who needed to take a break or shelter from a storm or get out of the water if their boat had broken down. People expected respect and were given respect for what they provided for others. Now, it is getting to the point that people are arriving at camp to find their pots and pans gone, and their windows broken even if the door was left open. Society has gone to HE(double hocky sticks), and soon we will all pay the price for those who choose not to do the right thing.

I will stop here because I feel the urge to get political and it is very hard not to do it.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

> Might as well suck it up. You can't do squat without getting into trouble yourself. On some of the back trails I roam on there are a few cabins and they all have a sign on the door that it's unlocked and feel free to use it, just leave it the way you found it and they ain't had any trouble with vandals, even leave a lawn mower and folks actually do cut the grass and leave it clean. I know this sounds like a fairy tale but I hope to crap in my mess kit if it ain't true.


Very Sorry to hear of the loss of your gear.  I've been in that position myself.  After a period of being pissed off, you just have to let it go and start over. 

WVC is right...  I know of a cabin that is well over a hundred years old that sits on a piece of private property in the middle of a state forest.  The owner is now in his eighties and inherited it from his father which built it and farmed the area.  The cabin is of the one room type, very simple, and sparsely furnished.  It has some kitchen supplies, a couple of axes, and a lantern.

A sine on the wall says "Welcome!  This cabin has been in my family for over a hundred years.  All I ask is that you enjoy your stay and please leave it clean.  Jack Starlin"

I'm sure you could never leave it fully supplied, but it's nice to see people respecting what is there.

----------


## Sourdough

> A couple of you are bringing up a good point re: caching stores underground. I have been wondering what would be needed to safely store dry goods for longer periods of time. Any suggestions?  I have collected a couple food-grade 5gal buckets, have the good lids, pretty sure I will get the mylar bags, but what else needs to be done? If I take the time to bury it, and then come back a few months later to find that chipmunks have opened a restaurant, I will be annoyed.


Steel 55 Gal. drum with snap-ring removable top.

----------


## klkak

Edit:  My comments are no longer needed so I am deleting them.

----------


## nell67

I agree with you 100% klkak,too many of his posts are like this though....

----------


## Sam

> *Please do not put crap like this on this forum.  Even if you are joking.  Anyone who even thinks about taking another's life because they broke into a cabin that is rarely used is mentally disturbed.  Don't forget there are young and impressionable people on this site.  I am addressing this to every member.*


 I agree with klkak, unless your back is 'to the wall' no THING is worth randomly killing for. Stuff is replaceable. You can not give back a life taken. It changes you forever. So don't take it lightly!!!!
 Sorry about the rant. I just do see killing people as the cool thing to do.
-Sam

----------


## klkak

Thanks Nell. It struck a nerve.  This is a good site that I would hate to see become polluted.  My six year old grandson is learning to read pretty good and I let him read on here because of the good information.  He don't need to see stuff like that.

----------


## nell67

> Thanks Nell. It struck a nerve. This is a good site that I would hate to see become polluted. My six year old grandson is learning to read pretty good and I let him read on here because of the good information. He don't need to see stuff like that.


 Even more of a reason that he should not be posting junk,he can take that back to his anarchist cookbook website if he wishes,but not here!

----------


## crashdive123

Marcraft - this seems to be a theme that you have repeated a few times.  I know that you are young, but it should be obvious that posts like that have no place on this forum.  Leave it in you Anarchist Cookbook and sites that spew that kind of krap.

----------


## trax

Marcraft? Boy, you been inhaling some of them fumes you're talking about? Give your head a shake.

----------


## nell67

Thanks Sarge!!!!!!

----------


## Sarge47

> Thanks Sarge!!!!!!


Does he really have an Anarchist cookbook site? :Confused:  :EEK!:  :Cool:

----------


## nell67

> Does he really have an Anarchist cookbook site?


 About a year or so ago,he posted that he was a member of such a site.

----------


## rebel

About 2:30 am I remembered a Popular Mechanics magazine article from the 60's that had plans for a cabin.  The cabin could be closed up to discourage break-ins.  The one neat idea was, the front deck was on hinges and could be closed against the cabin front to block the door and windows.  

If you had mountain property you could go with the draw bridge.   A battery operated garage door opener arrangement.

----------


## tsitenha

The more elaborate your plans for defense the more elaborate their plans for entry until they succeed.
Dissimulation, don't show what you got, misdirect to what you want them to take that is of no consequence.

----------


## nell67

The last person that said ban me,got exactly what they asked for.

What we are saying is,there is no need for posting recipes to create things to kill another human being. There is no need for stuff like that to be posted.
We are not saying it ok to do what these people have done,taking a life because YOUR life is in danger is one thing,but it is nothing short of murder to kill someone because they broke into an unoccupied cabin,even if you are not there to actually "pull the trigger".

----------


## tsitenha

marcraft, you really should step back and read your posts, you have an extreme perception of reality and what you think is reality.
People are trying to help you but you seem bent on instigating to get a reaction.

----------


## trax

> you forget the only thing that seperates people from animals is the rules they follow. people loose the right to be people when they start breaking the rules of society and causing damage and danger to others


Um first off, I'm not forgetting that, I'm just not agreeing with it in the first place, there's a lot more than a set of rules that seperates us from animals, plus I can think of a number of animals who, in group conditions, treat one another more civilly than most people do, but that's a different conversation.

Second...people loose (lose?) the right to be people because of causing damage? So, you're suggesting we place a higher value on material possessions than on human life? Give your head a shake, see what rattles ok?

Also, I didn't see anyone in here suggesting that people have the right to do whatever they want without consequences. Wherever you read that must have been so depressing for you that you forgot where you were or something.

When I recall some of your original posts compared to some of this crap that you occassionally come up with, I actually wonder if it's the same person. People are suggesting that you dial down the extremism, I'd suggest it's gonna make life a whole lot easier for you if you do, but he!! it's your call.

My Pop stated in another thread that ignorance isn't an excuse for stupidity, well in this case, neither is youthfulness.

----------


## Sarge47

Wut up dawg?   This doesn't sound like you.  You haven't been around for awhile, has something happened that brought about this change?  :Confused:  C'mon man, you'e one of the original Wolves. :Cool:

----------


## rebel

> ahh f********k your right trax. well ALOT of **** happened that isnt really an excuse but since you seem to give a d**n ill tell you. start it off i was arrested and put in juvi (macdonalds youth in winnipeg)  for pulling my knife out when my dad charged at me (he has broken my bones before) . and after i was there for a couple weeks talking with a psychologist i was put into the MMIT or whatever its called , plastic room , meals in plastic trays, whole shebang. then after a week of convincing psychiatrists they let me out, and i come home to be called a failure , said i disgust them,  said ill never amount to anything,  whole bunch of **** by my family. with my younger brother trying to convince my parents to have me disowned the entire time. and now most of my camping stuff is gone, my parents gave away my dog while i was away, so you can imagine im pi**ed with them , well today i screamed my head off and i might not have a place to live tomorrow (and let me mention i do go to school even after all the **** that happened in middle school to give me  PTSD, and have never touched an illicit drug, been in a fight, or had sex , which seems to be all anyone in highschool cares about) which means my only option is to drop out of school and work some **** service job or live in a group home.



Some of us went down that road and it didn't turn out so bad.  Be patient and do what you know is right.  Things will work out in the long run.  I'll be praying for you.

----------


## Sarge47

> ahh f*******k your right trax. well ALOT of **** happened that isnt really an excuse but since you seem to give a d**n ill tell you. start it off i was arrested and put in juvi (macdonalds youth in winnipeg)  for pulling my knife out when my dad charged at me (he has broken my bones before) . and after i was there for a couple weeks talking with a psychologist i was put into the MMIT or whatever its called , plastic room , meals in plastic trays, whole shebang. then after a week of convincing psychiatrists they let me out, and i come home to be called a failure , said i disgust them,  said ill never amount to anything,  whole bunch of **** by my family. with my younger brother trying to convince my parents to have me disowned the entire time. and now most of my camping stuff is gone, my parents gave away my dog while i was away, so you can imagine im pi**ed with them , well today i screamed my head off and i might not have a place to live tomorrow (and let me mention i do go to school even after all the **** that happened in middle school to give me  PTSD, and have never touched an illicit drug, been in a fight, or had sex , which seems to be all anyone in high school cares about) which means my only option is to drop out of school and work some **** service job or live in a group home.


See, I knew something nasty had happened.  Listen up; we do care about you here.  Bad stuff is going to happen, you just can't help it at times.  You just don't let that control you, you control it.  The Wolf Pack looks out after their own, right?  You let go of the negative crap & you finish your education, get a good job, get out on your own, & buy all new camping stuff along with another dog, or whatever.  Just hang in there, we've all gone through some crap in our lives, so we're all here for you, okay? :Confused:  :Cool:

----------


## Runs With Beer

There Is Nothing worse than A thief.

----------


## crashdive123

A thief was caught on one of the subs I was on.  He went to Captains Mast (Article 15).  The Captain said I know you're the thief and now the entire crew knows you're the thief.  I will transfer you to another submarine at the end of this deployment.  I am not going to bust you (reduction in paygrade) because the he** you will go through for the next four months will be punishment enough.  He turned out to be very clumsy.....kept falling UP ladders.  His next command mysteriously found out about his past habits.  His clumsiness continued.

----------


## nell67

> There Is Nothing worse than A thief.


 
I could think of a few things worse than a thief,neglectful/abusive parents,rapists,murderers,for a start.

----------


## catfish10101

> There Is Nothing worse than A thief.




While I will never defend the actions of a thief (unless it was a true life or death situation, like steal some food or you or your family will die) I have to say that there are worse people than thieves. With the disgusting child molesters and such in this world, a simple thief is actually something most of us could deal with (not that it's right).

----------


## kx250kev

(a lot of good posts here) 

Okay, so should I make my own waterproof bury container out of PVC pipe, or can I buy a worthy waterproof container somewhere?  

P.s. A 55 gal drum is too difficult to bury.  I prefer several small containers.

----------


## Runs With Beer

> While I will never defend the actions of a thief (unless it was a true life or death situation, like steal some food or you or your family will die) I have to say that there are worse people than thieves. With the disgusting child molesters and such in this world, a simple thief is actually something most of us could deal with (not that it's right).


I stand corrected, But I still Hate a thief. My house was broken into and they took things I  will never get back.

----------


## crashdive123

> (a lot of good posts here) 
> 
> Okay, so should I make my own waterproof bury container out of PVC pipe, or can I buy a worthy waterproof container somewhere?  
> 
> P.s. A 55 gal drum is too difficult to bury.  I prefer several small containers.


Large diameter PVC pipe with threaded ends will work.  Bragg had posted some pics of how he did it between the D&G posts.  You can also use barrels smaller than 55 gallons.  I bought a couple of 55 gal barrels last month and noticed they had quite a few different sizes available.  The 30 gal ones seemed pretty compact.

----------


## crashdive123

Post #15 of this thread has a pic he posted.  He did not use threaded ends as I said in my other response, but imagine that they should work (with o-ring).

----------


## trax

Marcraft, I'm sending you a pm. respond to it.

----------


## Foxman

A trail cam sounds like a good idea. Haha... A few days ago, some people stole my running shoes (no big deal because I had another pair stashed in another locker), from my PE locker because it doesn't always lock that well, and I thought of putting a trail cam in my locker to see if they would come back. The next day I found my shoes back in my locker for some reason. But I think it sounds like a good idea. Go for it :]

----------


## A190

My place in the woods was broken in to a few years ago.  Didnt take a  whole lot, just a few odds and ends, tools, some  pistol bullets and an old 22 rifle.................

Of course the  police were called, but no fingerprints, and no serial numbers on the rifle.(made before they were required)

Ok.............My place is in the woods alibet on 10 acres with other house  scattered around.............I was able to track  the thief home............(never mess with an experienced deer hunter)

I wont go into the details but I have had my revenge on the thief..............

----------


## nell67

> My place in the woods was broken in to a few years ago. Didnt take a whole lot, just a few odds and ends, tools, some pistol bullets and an old 22 rifle.................
> 
> Of course the police were called, but no fingerprints, and no serial numbers on the rifle.(made before they were required)
> 
> Ok.............My place is in the woods alibet on 10 acres with other house scattered around.............I was able to track the thief home............(never mess with an experienced deer hunter)
> 
> I wont go into the details but I have had my revenge on the thief..............


 Good for you!!!! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  What? No pictures :EEK!:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sourdough

I have a mental picture of a thief, field dressed, hanging in a apple tree.

----------


## crashdive123

.....or him doing an immitation of a lollypop with an old 22 rifle as the stick.

----------


## A190

Nope, saw cut on his deer stand= a broken leg.
Nails and glass on his four wheeler trail
wind up alarm clocks around his dog pen set to go off in the earl y morning 

road kill just dumped in his drive.................

----------


## RangerXanatos

What?!  

No:
salt in the lawn?
junkmail subscribtions?
"single's" newspaper advertisement?
"For Sale" advertisements?

and the old but hilarious paper bag full of poo on fire?

----------


## A190

> What?!  
> 
> No:
> salt in the lawn?
> junkmail subscribtions?
> "single's" newspaper advertisement?
> "For Sale" advertisements?
> 
> and the old but hilarious paper bag full of poo on fire?


Nah. that seemed to sedentary,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, :Big Grin:

----------


## primeelite

Thing a friend of mine did after his cabin got broken into was placed a fake security camera outside of the front door that was battery powered with a blinking red light. I think the battery lasted around 180 days before you had to replace the batteries. I am sure if you look around on security websites you might be able to come up with a few ideas.

----------


## kx250kev

> Nope, saw cut on his deer stand= a broken leg.
> Nails and glass on his four wheeler trail
> wind up alarm clocks around his dog pen set to go off in the earl y morning 
> 
> road kill just dumped in his drive.................


Wait a minute A190...you said you "wouldn't go into the details"... :Wink:

----------


## crashdive123

Sarge - Move to General Survival Discussion

----------


## chazlawyer

That's pretty crappy...of course it's better to find out now than to show up in the middle of a SHTF situation and find out then...

----------


## klkak

> That's pretty crappy...of course it's better to find out now than to show up in the middle of a SHTF situation and find out then...


Read the date.....it happened last year. :EEK!:

----------


## MCBushbaby

> I'm now thinking about "security" plans (but the cabin has no electricity).
> 
> Any ideas for security?  One of my thoughts is trail cams to capture them on camera.


Don't store your cache in your cabin.  Put everything in Rubbermaid rubs and seam-seal them with silicon sealant.  Bury them a couple feet underground where you can find them (next to a permanent landmark like a rock outcropping) but no signs of burial will be noticeable by others.  The cabin, therefor, will simply be an empty cabin.  Unless it's a nice cabin and not a 'deercamp cabin', I think that'll do ya.

----------


## ricc9

Try a hidden room, under groung bunker?  Remember, out of sight, out of mind!
If they can't see it, they can't take it.....

----------


## cavecooker

> that's crappy news partner, but yeah they're out there. You have to look at how they got in I suppose and make it harder (of course if they want in bad enough.....) Thieves will generally go for the easiest target, so if you make it harder for a thief to get in, they might go somewhere else.Trail cams are good for after the fact, but once you've been ripped off, having their picture might not do you a lot of good. I'm imagining your pictures sitting on the bottom of a manila folder in some cop's desk....


I have a new river cabin being built right now in Bella Coola BC Canada. I just bought the land & because my wife & daughter have no interest in it, I'd like to find others to join me. It's river accessed only & my guys there, 3K miles from where I live, said locking it up would be a waste of time. As I said, you can't get to it except by boat, but that probably wouldn't stome anyone wanting to still general camp stuff. I also take my guns back home when I leave. Mike

----------


## crashdive123

You live 3,000 miles from your cabin?  Get there often?

----------


## Rick

Only by boat.

----------


## oldsoldier

> , but once you've been ripped off, having their picture might not do you a lot of good. I'm imagining your pictures sitting on the bottom of a manila folder in some cop's desk....


Trax has got it right! Sorry to hear about your loss. I know how you feel!! My wife's jeep got broke into sometime back. They stole one of my handguns in the robbery and what caught them on the burglary is a couple of them tried to use the weapon in an armed robbery of a convinence store. They broke under questioning and told the police who else was involved in the string (50) of vehicle burglaries. At first the local DA wasn't going to procecute them because they are all under 18. BUT after some good advise here, and some threats, blackmail and pressure from me and most of the other victims after I called... :Innocent: Er... I mean SOMEONE called the other people and told them the cops caught the punks and the DA wasn't going to do anything because of their age. Well let's just say...... I hope they catch the scumbags who robbed you. IF they do keep on the cops and make sure they do their job!!!

----------


## oldsoldier

> Post #15 of this thread has a pic he posted.  He did not use threaded ends as I said in my other response, but imagine that they should work (with o-ring).


If you make your cache tubes out of thick walled ( schedule 40) PVC with a solid cap on on end and a threaded cap on the other you can fill the tube wrap the threads on the cap then screw it down tight you shouldn't have any trouble with leakagee or worry about some critter breeching it. Plus with this type of cache you can use a set of post hole diggers to bury it. I have made several of these in 4", 6", and 8" diameter and they are easy to make the only problem is when you get larger than 6" PVC it get's kinda high. 8" is about $5 a foot here. I made and traded/gave away some at jamboree last fall maybe the guys who got them can tell you how they're working if they've used em yet.

----------

